# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  нужен конф 1с 8.3 бухгалтерия

## Merganov

Здраствуйте !!!
Нужен 1С 8.3 типовая (стандартная) конф по бух учету 
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Fltr

> Здраствуйте !!!
> Нужен 1С 8.3 типовая (стандартная) конф по бух учету 
> Заранее благодарю.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

Merganov (22.10.2018)

----------


## samodelkin3333

казахстан?

----------


## Бухгалтер005

Скачай на этом форуме есть ... какая проблема.

----------


## Бухгалтер005

> Скачай на этом форуме есть ... какая проблема.


Мощный форум!!! Огромное спасибо администраторам и участникам.

----------


## Merganov

Узбекистан

----------


## Merganov

на этот "merganov36@uzbeksteel.uz" эл. почту можете отр....

----------


## Merganov

я не могу найти почемута не качает у меня

----------


## Antobelyaev

Если я правильно понял, что нужна именно Бух для Узбекистана, то можно скачать с соседнего форума:
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...180&start=80#2
Если обычная Бух для России, то, как отметил Fltr, можно скачать с этого сайта

----------


## renegad1

Коллеги, нужна конфигурация для 1С Управление торговли 8.3, кто может помочь с этим?

----------


## 7809139

Добрый день, может у кого найдется конф. Таджикистан, буду весьма признателен

----------


## Мельникова

Скачала последнюю конфигурацию для 8.2 Бухгалтерия Базовая. Все нормально. Установила. Хотела обновить 8.3 Базовую. Нажимаю скачать - нет файла для скачивания BPBase83_3.0.74.58_CF.zip (545,96 MB)

----------


## Margofs

Тоже нужна Бухгалтерия Узбекистан

----------


## БухСветлана

добрый день, помогите новичку. Конфигурацию для Казахстана ткните где можно скачать, прохожу курсы для бухгалтеров -тяжеловато. Базовая вполне подойдет

----------


## GTA33

> добрый день, помогите новичку. Конфигурацию для Казахстана ткните где можно скачать, прохожу курсы для бухгалтеров -тяжеловато. Базовая вполне подойдет


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9E%D0%9A!

----------


## nikolaypa

Добрый день! Не могу найти ссылку для скачивания версии 3.0 проф. Скиньте плис! Спасибо!

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый день! Не могу найти ссылку для скачивания версии 3.0 проф. Скиньте плис! Спасибо!


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

